# Speedport W920V WLAN Aktivieren/ Deaktivieren Knopf - Wie betätigen?



## Idefix Windhund (11. Februar 2011)

*Speedport W920V WLAN Aktivieren/ Deaktivieren Knopf - Wie betätigen?*

Guten Tag Leute,

ich besitze schon seit längeren ein Speedport W920V von der Telekom. An dem Gerät gibt es hinten eine Taste womit man das WLAN Aktivieren und Deaktivieren kann. Es steht aber weder im Handbuch noch auf der Konfigurationsseite wie man diesen zu Handhaben hat. Früher habe ich 2x fest den Knopf ins innere gedrückt um das WLAN zu Deaktivieren da es beim 1x nicht funktioniert hat. Beim Aktivieren hat 1x kräftig drücken gereicht. 

Nun aber kann ich drücken wie ich will, das WLAN lässt sich nicht mit dem Knopf deaktivieren. Und das Aktivieren und Deaktivieren per Telefon funktioniert genauso wenig 

Hat von euch jemand da etwas mehr Erfahrung? Bzw. wie verhält sich das Gerät bei euch?


----------



## Leopardgecko (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Speedport W920V WLAN Aktivieren/ Deaktivieren Knopf - Wie betätigen?*

Ich habe zwar nicht den W920V, sondern den W701V, aber der hat die selbe Funktion für das WLAN.
Da genügt schon ein einziger Druck auf den Knopf (die Reaktion kommt aber etwas verzögert!) und auch die aktivierung/deaktivierung per Telefon klappt einwandfrei.

Welches Telefon hast du denn angeschlossen? Unterstützt das Telefon MFV, bzw. ist es darauf eingestellt?
Mit IWV hat man keine #/*-Tastenfunktion, die zum aktivieren/deaktivieren erforderlich ist.
Und das mit dem Knopf deutet auf einen Fehler des Schalters hin, da es bei dir am Anfang (wenn auch nur schwer) ja funtioniert hat.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Speedport W920V WLAN Aktivieren/ Deaktivieren Knopf - Wie betätigen?*

Hm dann kann das ja gar nicht mit meinem Wahlscheibentelefon funktionieren 

Nein, mal Spaß bei Seite. ALLE meine Telefone beherrschen das MFV, Impulswahlverfahren kann ich erst gar nicht auswählen/ umstellen. UND ich habe extra für das W920V ein T-Home Sinus 300i gekauft. Der größte Schrot den ich mir je (freiwillig) im Leben gekauft habe. 

Das W701V (kann auch das W700V gewesen sein) hatte ich auch, war mein aller erstes Speedport. Zwischen dem W920V liegen da aber leider Welten. Falls du öfters Störungen in der DSL Leitung hast ... das ist dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit dein Speedport Modem. Hatte ich mit dem W701V auch. Nach knapp 2 Jahren defekt  Deshalb habe ich mir das W920V nur gemietet. Mein Glück wie es scheint  

Also mit 1x drücken passiert bei dem W920V gar nichts.


----------



## jade2 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Speedport W920V WLAN Aktivieren/ Deaktivieren Knopf - Wie betätigen?*

geh mal in die Konfiguration und aktivire WLAN,-
probier dann nochmal den Knopf

-hatte vorher auch das 701er, und war ca. 2 Jahre sehr zufrieden damit,
bis unerklärliche Störungen auftraten.
habe dann auf Empfehlung einer Tchnikerin, mir das 920er geholt und die Störungen waren weg


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Speedport W920V WLAN Aktivieren/ Deaktivieren Knopf - Wie betätigen?*



jade2 schrieb:


> geh mal in die Konfiguration und aktivire WLAN,-
> probier dann nochmal den Knopf
> 
> -hatte vorher auch das 701er, und war ca. 2 Jahre sehr zufrieden damit,
> ...


Das WLAN ist schon aktiviert. Ich will es mit dem Knopf Deaktivieren. Anschalten kann ich das WLAN mit dem Knopf einwandfrei. Nur Deaktivieren lässt es sich scheinbar mit dem Kopf nicht mehr. 

Und aus genau dem eben erwähnten Problem mit dem Speedport W7001V habe ich das W920V nur gemietet und nicht gekauft. Wenn es kaputt ist, ist es nicht mein Problem.


----------



## Leopardgecko (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Speedport W920V WLAN Aktivieren/ Deaktivieren Knopf - Wie betätigen?*

Also ich habe meinen W701V schon 3 Jahre und bisher keine Probleme. Der W700V war eine Zicke.

Schon mal einen Reset des Routers durchgeführt? Vielleicht hat sich in der Firmware irgendwas aufgehängt.
Ansonsten den Router reklamieren. Da du ihn ja gemietet hast, sollte er wohl anstandslos ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Speedport W920V WLAN Aktivieren/ Deaktivieren Knopf - Wie betätigen?*



Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Also ich habe meinen W701V schon 3 Jahre und bisher keine Probleme. Der W700V war eine Zicke.
> Soweit ich mich erinnere, hat der W920V zwei Knöpfe (WLAN + DECT) auf der Rückseite. Hast du auch auf den richtigen gedückt? (Die Frage ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint!)
> Gibt der Schalter beim Betätigen ein Klicken von sich? Die Microschalter geben bei zu starkem Druck schon mal gerne den Geist auf.
> Schon mal einen Reset des Routers durchgeführt? Vielleicht hat sich in der Firmware irgendwas aufgehängt.
> Ansonsten den Router reklamieren. Da du ihn ja gemietet hast, solle er wohl anstandslos ausgetauscht werden.


Ich weiß das die Frage nicht Böse gemeint ist. Aber wen man den Knopf drückt und das WLAN geht dabei AN kann man davon ausgehen das ich richtig drücke 

Und der Schalter knackt wirklich unhörbar Laut das kann man nicht überhören. Einen Reset habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Meistens wen ich auf der Konfig Konsole bin kann ich das WLAN Signal gleich per Maus Deaktivieren. 

Das mit dem zurück schicken sagt sich so einfach. Mit was gehe ich dann ins Internet? Ich habe kein Übergangsgerät. Mal abwarten. Irgendwie scheint die 802.11n Übertragung erst gar nicht zu funktionieren. Aber ich warte ab was das neue Laptop dazu sagt. Wenn es auch kein 802.11n findet ist das an dem Gerät auch defekt. (Dann sind es nämlich schon 5 Geräte die kein 802.11n Signal finden wen im W920V aktiviert)

Den Kundendienst brauche ich auch nicht anrufen. Hallo ... die Telekom ja ... der Mitarbeiter der Telekom den ich am Telefon hatte, hatte absolut keinen Plan was ein DECT Telefon ist.  Ey verarschen die einen? Ich habe 10min versucht zu erklären ... also 10min versucht der Telekom zu erklären was ein DECT Telefon ist. Der hat das nicht verstanden. Und der "Mann vom Fach" meinte das 802.11n eh überbewertet wird  Ich soll lieber 802.11g nutzen. Da hackt es doch aus, oder?


----------

